# 70w hps from home depot



## jensvogt (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the light:http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100626324It states that it's 100w but the one i have is 70. 

So here's a few questions:
1. The entire thing is pretty heavy and i have it hanging as is. Should i take it apart and get a better reflector or should i leave it as is? 
2. How close would you say this could be to the plants?
3. With respect to heating, should i open it up to drill a couple of holes for the heat to escape?
4. Overall, is this a good quality light? I couldn't imagine why but why not ask.
Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2008)

Couple of us on here use em. they work good for small 1-2 plant grows. I still have a few CFL's in with it and another 50W HPS. 
Easiest way is to extend the socket wires and put the ballast outside the grow box. and put black elec tape over the photosensor. Or you can hang the whole thing.


----------



## jensvogt (Jul 2, 2008)

i have the tape over the sensor and that works.  with respect to extending the wires to the socket, i could mount the box outside the grow space, attach the socket to a reflector and be set?Is this worth the effort? Is the reflector in the box good enough to leave along?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

hello my friend..Just as Mutt as said a few use them...Here is a link of a friends thread here..*PotBelly..*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23329 but I have not heard from him. any way good luck to you..and hope to see you around. untill then KEEP M GREEN


----------

